# What makes you most happy?



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_Is it a personal accomplishment? Is it being part of a team that achieves beyond expectations? Is it seeing someone you love or care about do well? C'mon people, if one person answers I'll share mine._


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_it's been about 1 day, and 30 people have read this thread and no person 30 years old or older will share a source, or potential source of happiness...why?

take a leap of faith and share a bit please. your response doesn't have to be profound or especially revealing to the contributor._

:group:heart


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Personally i haven't experienced anything yet that would qualify for this thread, But getting over my SA most definitely would. 

Trooper


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_OK Trooper, thanks for being such a trooper.

One of the things that's makes me happy is taking a road trip with a close friend. Those good times frequently provide support in tough times.

Who will be next; I have many more things that make me feel happy. _


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I really enjoy learning and discovering stuff more than anything else. It could be learning/discovering more abstract/theoretical stuff via books/internet/school or learning/discovering stuff in the outside world via hiking, travelling, exploring, etc. I was like this since I was 7 years old. I liked school and I liked nature. Almost all of my dreams involve places/natural scenery. I hardly ever dream about people. When I was in grade 7, I used to explore caves, the woods, trails, the river and go digging for fossils in a quarry. I used to go on every single field trip/camp that I could sign up for.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

HughJass said:


> _Is it a personal accomplishment? Is it being part of a team that achieves beyond expectations? Is it seeing someone you love or care about do well? C'mon people, if one person answers I'll share mine._


Hmmm...looking back I'd say it was when something I worked on did well. Back when I worked as a graphic designer. I didn't like getting awards or anything that shoved me personally into the spotlight. I just really enjoyed when I heard, second hand, that something I worked on was appreciated, that the project was successful and that the graphic design was thought to have contributed much to it.

I also enjoy helping someone I care about to do well. I encouraged my husband to follow a dream and get some career retraining. He's now working in a field where he feels fulfilled, though he doesn't get paid as much yet. He's so much less stressed now.

Feeding wild birds, especially the smarter breeds, makes me happy, come to think of it. They make me laugh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

-Helping people
-Discovering new, good music
-Smiles from strangers
-Hot showers
-Random acts of kindness
-Cute babies / animals
-Writing
-Reading a good book
-Learning new things
-Nature
-Love


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Getting a raise/bonus.

*My favorite sports team going to the playoffs/winning the championship. If only I could see it in person.

*Taking vacation from work.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm truly happy when I'm outdoors, where there are absolutely no people around. In the woods, or the fields, or even in a swamp.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not much. I'd say mostly it's the simplest of things. Good food, my favorite music, a nice cup of tea, naked women (are we allowed to admit that here?).


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am most happy when I am hanging out with my brother. Doesn't matter what we do, we always have fun.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Sitting alone outside, far from anything human, with the sound of rustling leaves and happy little birds in the breeze... Heaven.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Snuffy said:


> Sitting alone outside, far from anything human, with the sound of rustling leaves and happy little birds in the breeze... Heaven.


Sound great 

Trooper


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

PickleNose said:


> Not much. I'd say mostly it's the simplest of things. Good food, my favorite music, a nice cup of tea, naked women (are we allowed to admit that here?).


replace mine with a gin-and-tonic...

And make the naked woman singlular, please. 

But yes, all of these things and traveling. As Laura024 mentioned, helping people is great too. It's a different kind of satisfaction though.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Friday night, when I'm home from work, and know that I have 2 days off. It's just such a relief, and I tend to be able to really enjoy a movie, or other activity without guilt or the stress of tomorrow.


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

good music{hard to find nowadays} and exercise


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Waking up in the morning, and remembering that it's the weekend.

Good surf

The moment you realise you're about to get lucky

Being in love

Realising that it was a false alarm and she's not actually pregnant:boogiej/k

Free time, actual _free time_ when I can do whatever _I_ want and be completely selfish with no consequences.

Accomplishing academic/physical goals

The few meaningful bonds that I have with other people, and the feeling I get when I'm open with them.

Good food, exercise yadeeyadeeyaa....


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Having a sense of belonging.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_sleepytime: an excellent submission IMHO. --> :clap

Another one: Taking a hill tribe trek in NW Thailand...a really great time that was.

Keep it up everyone...Good Karma...there's never enough._


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son laughing... and seeing posts about people here that I care about here having good days.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The simple things. Music, chocolate, people I care about, nice people who go out of their way to make you feel welcome, my cat, a cool breeze on a hot day, trees, and someone who understands me.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Being a mother. Hugging my children. Dancing. Journal-writing.


----------



## Clipper (May 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. My last two great days were out doing walks through beautiful areas of the countryside on nice days, first day was with my dad, the other by myself with no worries on my mind. Not sure what could be better than that


----------



## Broken mirror Broken me (Feb 19, 2011)

Being the first one on the beach in the morning, watching the new day break and greeting the sunrise as the waves wash over my feet....never fails to make me happy.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

when im at the gym.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

My bunny..Bun Bun 
And my nephew.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^Eeeee! Bun bun!!!

Feeling good. Like you wake up and you have energy and not the anxious kind or you simply feel comfortable and it doesn't feel like anything could go wrong. I'm not sure anything causes it.


Deeper you say? Uhm...how about having something good to look forward to.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> Not much. I'd say mostly it's the simplest of things. Good food, my favorite music, a nice cup of tea, naked women (are we allowed to admit that here?).


:wife No! Naked women are evil and don't you forget it.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I like making people happy - especially ones who deserve to be happy. Since I am not very good at talking/giving advice, I usually do this by giving small cute gifts anonymously. For example I'll send a unhappy colleague flowers, a box of chocolate, funny quotations/cards..etc. It makes me truly happy to see them smile. 

I love being around animals and cuddling/playing around with them. 

The list goes on; a good book, good music, a late night walk outside when everyone else is inside, a dark & rainy day at home with a cup of tea, cookies & a good movie.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Walking
Cooking
Doing well on a test
Spending time with my family
Watching a good movie or reading a good book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to my favorite music. :boogie


----------



## zorky (May 19, 2011)

My daughter, my wife, my job, food on my table and roof over my head. Also writing music when I can squeeze in the time. Oh an love my mountain bike


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

victoriangirl said:


> a dark & rainy day at home with a cup of tea, cookies & a good movie.


yes!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Having a good laugh, making other people laugh, enjoying a good beer or wine, certain T.V shows, personal achievements and feeling like I've had a productive day (which in my case, isn't exactly setting the world on fire lol), exercise, playing games I enjoy, watching birds, finding lizards and insects, reading about nature and science, and ah intimacy of all kinds back in the days when I was getting it. Making people feel better about themselves, even if its temporary.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Power rangers!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I read everyone's and mine are similiar to most of the posts but some are different too:

Spending time with my male friend, traveling to Las Vegas, shopping/eating out with friends or male friends, helping people (volunteer work), playing with my dog, reading a good book, writing, walking, winning the lottery or winning in Las Vegas, the weekends when I don't have to work, music, being in love, chocolate, pizza, going to the movies, doing well in college and earning a paycheck.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

peach123 said:


> Ok, I read everyone's and mine are similiar to most of the posts but some are different too:
> 
> Spending time with my male friend, traveling to Las Vegas, shopping/eating out with friends or male friends, helping people (volunteer work), playing with my dog, reading a good book, writing, walking, winning the lottery or winning in Las Vegas, the weekends when I don't have to work, music, being in love, chocolate, pizza, going to the movies, doing well in college and earning a paycheck.


I forgot ICE CREAM lol!!!!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Typing, photography.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Just being outdoors and doing something make me happy.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Wine, pizza, and sex. All together. But it has to be good pizza, and good sex, and ok, the wine can be any cheap rose or white zinfadel, but...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pam said:


> Wine, pizza, and sex. All together. But it has to be good pizza, and good sex, and ok, the wine can be any cheap rose or white zinfadel, but...


I'm going to change it slightly for myself, to "booze, travel, and sex." All together. But it has to be a good trip :b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

when my best friend e-mails me, yummy food, brushing my teeth, biking after a rain storm (u know how messy this is), getting my hands dirty - gardening


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_Thank to those who have shared. Let's keep it going.

Here another: Going to see a live band, even if it's a local group at a club doing covers. As long as it's well done, I have a really good time, and that makes me a very happy camper._


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

_music_
my cat and dog


----------



## KenosKeeper (May 31, 2010)

Getting a complement when I least expect it

An ice cold Fat Tire beer

That smell right before it rains

My dog in "race car" mode

A cowboys win (they're gonna be the death of me lol)

After being in constant panic about going out socially, there is a certain point when I catch myself having a great time and "letting go".


----------



## MrChips (May 3, 2011)

I want peace and sex


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was going to say "nothing," but then I saw this video:






Made me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Being able to live a more independant life.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Not working is another thing that makes me happy. I never get bored. If I had money, I'd never work and my anxiety would be minor.


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

Waking up to eat cereal, play video games and watch kids cartoons on a weekend morning knowing that I have earned it and have nothing to feel guilty about. 

Bonus feel good factor if I had morning wood :yes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

justlistening said:


> It's pretty sad, but I'm probably at my happiest when playing this game.


Well, I got pretty happy just watching that clip. That's probably even sadder. I really crave playing a team sport. Not anything serious, just a casual game with good people. I think it could possibly make me happy.


----------



## anxiousbunny (Jan 30, 2011)

What makes me the happiest...
rainy days, lights on trees, rubbing noses with my cat, doing something that I didn't think I could do, forgetting about my worries for a moment.
But the happiest I am when I climb to bed and hold on to my warm man and close my eyes and fall asleep.


----------



## Nutter (May 19, 2011)

My dogs, movies, books, traveling, a connection with someone


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My sports teams winning, My Animals, Driving, Helping people and Sleeping...for now..


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

sharing a cherry Nutrigrain bar with my chinchilla. :b


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pam said:


> sharing a cherry Nutrigrain bar with my chinchilla. :b


Chinchilla...? Nice...


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Observer said:


> Waking up to eat cereal, play video games and watch kids cartoons on a weekend morning knowing that I have earned it and have nothing to feel guilty about.
> 
> Bonus feel good factor if I had morning wood :yes


lol!


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmm hard question.


----------



## BobNothing (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with lots of these feel good activities! My personal favourite is spending time with my two daughters. Doesn't matter if we are just hanging out together, playing or if I'm just watching them have fun. :clap

I also enjoy those VERY rare occasions that I overcome my SA and can interact with others in what I deem a 'normal' way, I guess the feeling of fitting in.

Someone put down brushing their teeth LOL, I like that one!


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

I am a happy guy when I take care very good care of myself.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

Riding my bike. Swimming in creeks. Reading outdoors. Strangely, riding a public bus. Watching a movie in a recently cleaned/tidy room.
Travelling, but that is a luxury. So I watch travel shows. I like pbs show "Nature", the shots are pretty and the narrators voice is somehow comforting.

I kind of want a dog. And wish there was a beach nearby...


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Saying hello to someone I don't know and having them converse for a bit, especially on public transport, where the rule seems to be: Act like you're an extra in "Invasion of the Body Snatchers".


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

HughJass said:


> _it's been about 1 day, and 30 people have read this thread and no person 30 years old or older will share a source, or potential source of happiness...why?
> 
> take a leap of faith and share a bit please. your response doesn't have to be profound or especially revealing to the contributor._
> 
> :group:heart


Nothing profound about not being able to find any happiness, there just doesn't seem to be anything that makes me happy. I hate to say that and hate to sound so negative, but nothing seems to work for me these days.
Except these little emoticons :b I feel a little bit of (little bit) of cheer when I use these things.


----------



## DawnRainbow (Jul 4, 2011)

thing that makes me most happy, is helping others


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Cats. When I see one, I immediately feel better. Greatest thing on Earth: rubbing a kitten's belly.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Having a enjoyable conversation with someone and when everyone else is enjoying themselves.

That and when I'm on Cocaine.


I jest.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Taking a good photo and having other people like it.


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

What makes me happy…? The focused freedom of all things word related, late night lightening storms, a good squeaky swing set, warm cake with berries, hot tea, the calm silence that a heavy fog brings, the carefree adrenaline-push that comes from being on the back of a motor bike, to name a few.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Good music.
Great food.
Being with my dogs.
Watching Conan O'Brien 


The little things, to name a few.


----------



## melodyme (Apr 8, 2010)

When it rains 
when it's cold 
When I don't have frizzy hair 
When I make mom laughs 
When I can stand up for myself -which I have yet to experience


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Wildlife. It's a lonely and unfashionable past time loving the non-human, but its the only thing that brings me any joy now that my human love has gone.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Being happy was state of mind I was more aware of when I was younger.

It would've been watching my favorite cartoon while eating my favorite foods.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Intimacy.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Hearing my sons laugh, having my little guy hug me and say "you're the best mom ever", having a pleasant conversation with hubby and neither of us is stressed about something, volunteering at my sons' school, *finishing* a project (work or home) and crossing it off the never-ending list.

And as much as I love my sons, I love the first day of school after summer break and sending them off on the bus.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bicycling, driving, my pets and hanging out with my best friend


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Morphine.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

the idea of love
intoxication
animals


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Being left alone.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Not to sound Maudlin, but I can't remember ever being happy, except for on Christmas mornings as a child.

I guess I like board games more than most people.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

following the 2 previous uplifting entries...

seeing a child smile makes me happy


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

-Hanging out with friends or even a stranger that I'm comfortable with.
-Playing sports
-Reading a good book or playing a good video game
-Traveling and seeing something beautiful, amazing, different. (cliche)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Drinking some Earl Grey with my ratties by my side.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

reading books

my pug


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My Sunshine and My Animals


----------



## Nichiren (Aug 15, 2011)

Immersing myself in nature alone or in the fantasy worlds of my books, games, and dvd's.


----------



## davidaw74 (Aug 10, 2011)

My son makes me happy, and knowing that I am on the right path to being a better father and person makes me very happy. Just wish it didnt take a separation from my wife and a fresh start to do it, but just the fact that I am actually happy and excited makes me know that it was the right thing for me.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Being content with the progression of my life.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

futbol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

findings someone I can be completely me around

Parts of my job in the nursing home - Seeing a resident smile as I have gone out of my way to do something for them, hugging one of the ladies...just hearing a thank you...lifts my heart


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finding something natural unfold in front of me, preferably without humans, but that's because my judgment can muddle the scene I'm witnessing when people are in motion.


----------



## Ms_Spaz (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Big, fat, warm summer rain that feels delightful to stand in.
2. Thunderstorms.
3. Finally getting a musical piece right that I've been working on on guitar.
4. Interacting with horses - I don't even have to be riding to enjoy them. Brushing them, watching them graze or play in a pasture, etc.
5. Being in a forest all alone and only hearing the wind through the trees, birds, etc.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

discovering a new band that makes music I like


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know if this will count but some of the things that make me happy are::
1: The smell of the earth after a good rain.
2: Seeing deer grazing in my back field.
3: Making my momma laugh so hard she cries.
4: Being in love.
5: Sharing time with someone who makes me laugh.

I know it's all kinda simple, but then I've always been a relatively simple girl. : )


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

wyns: those count

something that makes me happy: watching my NY Giants unexpectedly play an excellent game and getting win against Philadelphia on the road (happened today)


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

*BUMP!*


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Watching plants sprout


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

It's been a few months since this was started. I've been working on myself so I have a few things to add to what makes me happy: 

exercise 

St John's Wort (really!) 

positive thinking / negative thought stopping 

working on a painting where it just seems to be flowing (being in the creative groove)

listening to music


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I may have answered this already... my cats.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Doing a good job at the office. Had a very good one today, and it feels damn good.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

justlistening said:


> I've thought about these posts. Since I moved I've been playing that game or variations of it practically every weekday, same with semi-competitive table tennis games. Lazily throwing a frisbee around or this nerf vortex flying thing gives me the same kind of in-the-moment-happiness.
> 
> Something else you might enjoy is bouldering. If not for the the climbing part, then probably for the hike to the various suited rocks and the scenery. Apparently I really suck at climbing.


Yeah, I'd probably enjoy bouldering. I like climbing, though I haven't done too much of it. Just a few small easy climbs in the middle of hikes, without the need for ropes or anything.

Table tennis is another great game. If I had room for a table, I'd play it with the wall.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Fog is really nice in the morning, if you don't have to drive in it. Foggy mornings make me happy.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel good when my parents are happy. Other than that I just don't care about things anymore.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

~My kids
~Reading a good book
~Glass of wine with hubby
~Nature


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Feeling like I've helped someone or made someone else happy. 

Saturday mornings....knowing I have 2 days off of work.

Traveling somewhere I've never been.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet, tender moments with a female and sex. Loads of money only cuz I yearn for ultimate freedom.


----------



## pianist (Oct 5, 2011)

the chill down my spine I get from the grace and beauty this world has to offer. (ex. music, art, etc.)


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. Reading this makes me happy.


----------



## copingbywriting (Jul 7, 2011)

The happiest I've ever been is spending a few hours with someone whom I like and talking with each other about things that we each are interested in. I also really enjoy it when I can do something especially touching for someone and I can believe that it pleases them.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Wearing quality clothes that fit well makes me feel good. It's a happy feeling.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Anticipation (when I believe something good is about to happen)
Good Conversations
Traveling
Pets


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> *Anticipation (when I believe something good is about to happen)*
> Good Conversations
> Traveling
> Pets


Exactly. My favourite time is the last week or day before vacation or quitting a job. You know the boredom and the pain is almost over...you can smell the fresh breeze around the corner. You're almost free.
But when the vacation starts, time is running out...it goes too fast...oh no only a week before I go back to work!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

humourless said:


> Exactly. My favourite time is the last week or day before vacation or quitting a job. You know the boredom and the pain is almost over...you can smell the fresh breeze around the corner. You're almost free.
> But when the vacation starts, time is running out...it goes too fast...oh no only a week before I go back to work!


Mine is almost exactly the same: It's the moment I hit the highway on the way to the airport, knowing everything is packed and I don't have to care about my job for the next xxxxx amount of days. Arriving in a foreign place is just as awesome. That moment of "the flight is over and I'm in a land I've never seen"--that's epic :yes.

I'm only happy during the vacation for the first few moments, and that's because I'm in denial about going back to the job :b. When I get to Amsterdam I'm going to draw peoples' portraits for money, buy a houseboat and refuse to leave.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

When something actually goes right in my life which hasn't happened in a long *** time.


----------



## gita (Dec 20, 2010)

Reading this thread and thinking about what makes me happy, I realize I have already done some happy things today, and will do more after work. Could I be happy most days and not have noticed it? Thanks for this thread!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*38 and Sharing *

*Okay, the one thing that makes me the happiest is my *
*HUBBY! :love When I know he is on his way home from work I get very happy,releaved, and excited.....I know *
*I am WEIRD ,lol it is okay to say it.....but since I leave my house so little it is great to know he is coming home.....:clap*
*HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY....*



HughJass said:


> _it's been about 1 day, and 30 people have read this thread and no person 30 years old or older will share a source, or potential source of happiness...why?_
> 
> _take a leap of faith and share a bit please. your response doesn't have to be profound or especially revealing to the contributor._
> 
> :group:heart


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Arriving home to see my dog waiting for me with his big cheesy grin!


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Making my son laugh. Looking forward to a long, relaxing weekend. Traveling. Curling up with my husband as we drift off to sleep.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Being in the company of people I enjoy.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

My boys make me happy. Christmastime, coffee, my dogs, the ocean. Lots of things make me happy as long as I don't have to socialize


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Being accepted by people, and watching anime.
Heh... I'm 14, so it's not all that different from normal ones. Except no one really accepts me for who I am anymore.


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

*hi there*



Stormclouds said:


> I'm truly happy when I'm outdoors, where there are absolutely no people around. In the woods, or the fields, or even in a swamp.


 i agree, i love being in the woods camping or taking a mountian bike ride on the trails, but it would be nice to have a good friend to do it with.


----------



## cheeseball (Nov 9, 2011)

To leave the big city and move somewhere smaller
Watching my son laugh
Listening to the rain as I try to sleep
Changing the channel when Justin Beiber appears.....


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

getting a great cologne on X-Mas made me a happy camper


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

chocolates


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*i'm 30+*



HughJ said:


> _it's been about 1 day, and 30 people have read this thread and no person 30 years old or older will share a source, or potential source of happiness...why?_
> 
> _take a leap of faith and share a bit please. your response doesn't have to be profound or especially revealing to the contributor._
> 
> :group:heart


Hi Hugh.. Loved the dalai lama quote by the way.. I love children..
I love helping people and helping them to smile.. At the moment though i am finding it hard to smile myself, so I appreciate some of the funny things said
on these threads. The corners of my mouth turn up at the edge. I hope my face doesn't crack 

I love to feel useful and of assistance. And find it very frustrating when i am in a slide backwards and i cannot even help myself.

Pixi (WithDimLightatMo)


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

A smile from a certain someone....


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

hang in there, k

it gets better


----------



## stargazer8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Reading in bed makes me happy.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Lately, the leafs winning.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

animals make me happy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassabell said:


> animals make me happy


Yeah, I'm really desperate for a cat. SF really sucks cause most people don't have front yards. I almost never see kitties on my walks. :sigh


----------



## edw13185 (Jan 23, 2008)

My dogs make me happy beyond words; they definitely make life worth living. There's also a very nice botanical garden in my city and going for a walk there always makes my day better.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know it's sappy, but for me it's the honeymoon phase of a new relationship.

Really, nothing else brings me more happiness.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Bringing other people happiness makes me happy.


----------



## crystalmyth (Feb 7, 2012)

Feeling valued, love and needed. Also finishing any personal projects I have. I am such a procrastinator/perfectionist that when I complete any little goal I set for myself I feel a sense of pride and relief that I actually finished something. lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

A smiling hello,music,dance n Tv,Chocolates n top of all Care


----------



## planetjojo (Feb 7, 2012)

When my dog Milly greats me first thing every morning like its been years since she last saw me!! :group


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Smiling cute women :yes

And then SA kicks in after some time and I feel sad for not talking with her :blank


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Climbing up to the top of a great big mountain, looking out over the town below and sharing a crumbly peanut butter and honey sandwich with a close friend.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

good luck finishing more projects, and feeling good about it


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I'm sentimental and affectionate, sooooo....a hug! I haven't been hugged in over a year.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet hermit time. Nobody around and lots of time for activities! Haven't had any real alone time for so long.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Just being in a really good mood. It happens on occasion and often for no reason and it's really nice. I suppose it's strange to say that what makes me most happy is happiness.


----------



## Grimm one (Jan 17, 2012)

going out camping with my family. getting away from the rat race. Mountain biking, fishing, out door photography.


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't been happy for a very long time.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ok, something that makes me happy..... took some thinking but here goes and NO laughing! Seeing my 2 new kittens Tigger and Sam, play in a paper bag , OMG they are so cute it makes me smile everytime! If I could figure out how to post a photo I would but if you wanna see them then go to my page and look in my photo album *


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I took the day off work Friday, and enjoyed every moment of my 3 day weekend. I have the house all cleaned and organized. I've been out riding my bike several times, and I got the chance to see some beautiful sunrises, and sunsets. Happy weekends make me happy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My music.


----------



## KayVeigh (Feb 23, 2012)

My music, flowers in my yard, houseplants, my cat, nature, my nieces and nephew


----------

